# Craving foods you don't usually like



## applecruncher (Nov 6, 2017)

I've never been a big fan of 1) scrambled eggs or 2) peanut butter. But the past month I have been eating a lot of both.  

Scrambled eggs (and bacon) at breakfast, then for dinner I want scrambled eggs again, with raisin cinnamon toast.

I rarely buy peanut butter.  But last week I grabbed a small jar while grocery shopping.  I've eaten 4 PB&J sandwiches in the past week - I normally wouldn't eat that many in a year.

  Oh well, not an earth shattering problem.  Maybe my taste buds are wanting variety.

(No, I'm definitely not pregnant)


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2017)

*Until I saw your ps, I was wondering pregnant.   I know there are old wives tales that say we crave foods that have nutrients we are in need of at that moment, who knows.
On a different note, I have noticed my own tastes changing as I have gotten older, eating foods now that I did not when younger.  I also find I need/want more seasonings.    Guess it is just a thing with us.
*


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 6, 2017)

> *Until I saw your ps, I was wondering pregnant*



Took care of that about 20 yrs ago.  'nuff said.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Took care of that about 20 yrs ago.  'nuff said.



Thought of that after I posted my response. Considering what forum we are on, I would say most of us are more grandparent material.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 7, 2017)

Maybe you're needing protein AC. I think sometimes we crave what our bodies need.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2017)

With me it is usually the memory of scalloped oysters around Thanksgiving.

Also fried parsnips.

I'm not a big fan of oysters or parsnips but I still get a sort of nostalgic craving for them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't really like sardines, but I always keep some as emergency food in the pantry downstairs, the skinless and boneless in olive oil.  Every now and then I just am ready to have some, usually eat them right out of the can with some crackers like Saltines.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 7, 2017)

I've always had the family for holiday dinners until recently, but when I did I would always buy some black olives because several family members loved them. I've hated those things as a child and in recent years would even pick them out of a salad that I ordered. The last few times I had made dinner I found myself nibbling at them while I put away the leftovers. I decided they weren't so bad after all. Once in awhile I pick up a small can during the year and am actually enjoying them. Sour cream was off limits for years. Now I can't eat a baked potato without it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've always had the family for holiday dinners until recently, but when I did I would always buy some black olives because several family members loved them. I've hated those things as a child and in recent years would even pick them out of a salad that I ordered. The last few times I had made dinner I found myself nibbling at them while I put away the leftovers. I decided they weren't so bad after all. Once in awhile I pick up a small can during the year and am actually enjoying them. Sour cream was off limits for years. Now I can't eat a baked potato without it.



A holiday just isn't a holiday without black olives!!!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 10, 2017)

Finger lickin good! He's cute.


----------

